# Lighting a 90 gallon



## Grey Ghost (Jul 18, 2010)

What light range will my tank be in with a 48" T-5 2x54W fixture? The demensions of the tank are 48x18x24


----------



## DiscusLoverJeff (Jun 18, 2010)

You would only have 1.2 watts per gallon (108 watts divided by 90 gallons). I believe that would be considered low tech tank. Based on the depth too, as I have the same tank size going, I was told I need at least 3 watts per gallon for optimal plant growth.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Depends a little on type of fixture reflectors and height above tank.

If fixture is T5HO and has average, single reflector ( like Hagen Glo ) and you mount with legs you'll probably be in upper med light, possibly high. Very top portion of tank will def behave as high light.

If high end individual reflectors ( like AquaticLife )and mounted on legs, definitely cross over into high light.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jul 18, 2010)

The fixture is a Current Nova Extreme with one Giesemann Aqua Flora and one Powerchrome Midday.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The Current Nova Extreme has probably the poorest reflectors you will find for a T5HO light. The bulbs are very close together, and the reflector is barely wider than the pair of bulbs, leaving little room for light to find its way from behind the bulbs to the front. I suspect that light gives no better than medium light at 24 inches.

With the light off look up at the bulbs/reflector. If you don't see 4 bulbs there it isn't one of the good T5HO lights. There should be a full size reflection of each bulb right beside it. That means the reflector needs to be at least twice as wide as the pair of bulbs together.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> The Current Nova Extreme has probably the poorest reflectors you will find for a T5HO light. The bulbs are very close together, and the reflector is barely wider than the pair of bulbs, leaving little room for light to find its way from behind the bulbs to the front. I suspect that light gives no better than medium light at 24 inches.
> 
> With the light off look up at the bulbs/reflector. If you don't see 4 bulbs there it isn't one of the good T5HO lights. There should be a full size reflection of each bulb right beside it. That means the reflector needs to be at least twice as wide as the pair of bulbs together.


+1 on what Hoppy said, i had the nova t5ho 2x54w on my 50g and it did not give nice spreading light, even though it was high light for my tank, but the reflectors does suck really bad and bulbs are close together. i have ordered the new lights from catalina which will have good reflector with wide gap between the bulbs, it will also be 2x54w with their own cords and reflectors.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

1st option: 
you can either get 3x54w t5ho and raise it at 25"-26" away from substrate for high light, raise it to another 27"-28" for medium light, for low light you can raise it at 30"+

2nd option:
use 2x54 watts with good reflector (individual reflectors) and make sure it got wide gap between bulbs, this will give you high light if it will sit on the legs at 25"-26" from substrate. catalina aquariums could customize your lights if you call them.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

DiscusLoverJeff said:


> You would only have 1.2 watts per gallon (108 watts divided by 90 gallons). I believe that would be considered low tech tank. Based on the depth too, as I have the same tank size going, I was told I need at least 3 watts per gallon for optimal plant growth.


it does not apply to T5


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

DiscusLoverJeff said:


> You would only have 1.2 watts per gallon (108 watts divided by 90 gallons). I believe that would be considered low tech tank. Based on the depth too, as I have the same tank size going, I was told I need at least 3 watts per gallon for optimal plant growth.


Apparently no one ever told my plants that. :hihi:

This is 2x54 watts of T5HO over my own low tech/non-CO2 90gal, with a Catalina Solar T5HO:


----------



## ibgm101 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Bulb Specs?*

I know this is an old thread, I'm hoping you're account is still active. I am interested in purchasing the Catalina Solar T5HO for my 90. I can specify the bulbs that they ship with it. If you would, please tell me what kind of bulbs you're are using. Your tanks look awesome! Thanks in advance.
This is for a 90 gallon freshwater planted tank. Currently running a Magnum 350 Pro along with an Eheim 2026. Socked with Roseline Sharks, Weather Loaches, Cherry Barbs and a Pleco. Looking to add more!


----------

